# Moving to Sharm in 4 weeks



## khany (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi guys , my wife and i are moving to Sharm from UK in 4 weeks time 

We both have been offered jobs there and have someone looking for a rented property for us .

I have just a few questions if anyone could answer please 


1. How do i get TV with English Channels ?

2 How do i get the internet in my home ?

3 Were is the best places to do food shopping ?

4 Were are the weight lifting gyms in Sharm ?

Thankyou for any help


----------



## simplymojacar (Feb 1, 2009)

Please let me know how you get on, we went on holiday there some years ago and enjoyed it!


----------



## Okasha (Jan 25, 2009)

HERE R THE ANSWERS:
ANS 1 : Buy little satellite receiver "nearly 300-400 L.E" and install the HOTBIRD satellite channels ,For more English channels subscribe to ShowTime or ART packets.

ANS 2 : If u have landline at home subscrib to ADSL service from TE-DATA and its prices ranged for the internet packet "250 kp/s-500 kp/s-1 mega/s till 24 mega/s" not too much, if u dont have landline phone at home u will find ppl"internet cafe-internet services" at sharm having wirless internet and u can subscribe to it and pay per month , if u can HACK wirless network ur not going to pay any  ,there also USB Modem which is provided by "Etisalat-Mobinil-Vodafone" The master cellphone carriers at Egypt.

ANS 3 : There are many places to Shop at Sharm but u should pick the cheapest not to lose money for useless things there, go to Khalig Neama there r too many shops there , anyway dont worry about shopping its too easy more than u would think, just ask for prices before u buy at many shops n u will find differences prices for the same item .

ANS 4 : Also u going to find gyms besides shopping places so no worry about any thing.


----------



## queenie40something (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi I have an apartment in Nabq and i use the Metro as it is well stocked. Use the local fruit and veg shops as you can get some bargains - 2le for kilo strawberries. Old Market is cheaper than Naama Bay and the cheapest for household would be Rowaysat.

I have Showtime which has BBC Primetime which shows Eastenders, disney channel and Showtime sports which show all the premier footie matches along with golf, cricket, snooker, rugby etc etc.

Viva Mall on Peace road just going out of Naama has a new gym.


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

hey congrats on your new jobs....welcome to sharm!!!! hope u enjoy it as much as i do anyway ill try help with ur questions...


1. How do i get TV with English Channels ?.......... most places have a sky box or you get it installed very easy or pay 100le to the electrician guy he hooks you up then and thats it got all showtimes series, action, mbc, mtv, discovery etc etc if your wife likes soaps u can watch emmerdale its bout 2mths behind i think!! all series on ...show series fox series etc so u got csi, desperate hsewives, house, close 2 hme, scrubs 2 and a half men, prison break, heroes etc etc u wont b stuck and show sports same pretty much as sky sports so u wont miss anything!!

2 How do i get the internet in my home ?

u can buy a modem mobinil,vodafone etisalat all done them set up a plan if u want not very expensive...

3 Were is the best places to do food shopping ?

metro supermarket for most things also 24/7 in hadaba depends where u live.... old market is good for fruit and veg.......

4 Were are the weight lifting gyms in Sharm ?

lots of gyms everywhere in sharm u can join the hotel gyms if u want u can get a month membership 3mths year etc my boyfriend just uses 1 in hadaba its cheap just pay 7le everytime bout 1 english pound!  depends where ur living if ur in a complex like delta they have their own gym and health spa..

anyway if you have any other questions just ask............


----------

